# SOLVED/GELÖSTOT  Warum soviele Start-Scripte für einen zweck

## Blackfankie

hi,

Auszug aus einem Topic!

[...]

Module werden automatisch geladen durch /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.{4,6}. Diesen Autostart verhindert man logischerweise, indem man Module da rausnimmt. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, dass Module von coldplug bzw. hotplug geladen werden. Möchte man das nicht, trägt man die Namen der entsprechenden Module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist ein.

[...]

Warum kann sich das Gentoo Team nicht entscheiden?

Ich komme gerade wegen dieser Fehlermeldung beim Boot, auf die Frage  :Wink: 

```

[...]

* Coldplugging pci devices...

... can't load modules hw_random

missing Kernel or user mode driver hw_random

[...]

```

Und für was soll das module hw_random gut sein?

Das würde ich dann natürlich auch noch gerne wissen  :Wink: 

MFG

BlackfankieLast edited by Blackfankie on Tue Mar 15, 2005 10:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## beejay

 *Blackfankie wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> Warum kann sich das Gentoo Team nicht entscheiden?
> 
> 

 

Weil ein Anwender auch ein 2.4er Kernel benutzen könnte und deswegen auch noch 'Fallback'-Möglichkeiten zu älteren Techniken braucht und es ausserdem Sache des Anwenders ist, zu entscheiden, wie er dies denn verwirklichen will.

----------

## Blackfankie

hi,

ok das sehe ich ein  :Wink: 

Ich für mich habe mich für das  hotplug System mit udev unter 2.6.10 entschieden.

Und frage mich jetzt was für scripte brauche ich wirklich von denn genantten?

modulesautload ( das brauche ich ist schon klar  :Wink:  )

coldplug ( für was ist das wirklich, das braucht man doch nicht für udev mit hotplug? )

MFG

Blackfankie

----------

## TheCurse

Coldplug braucht man, damit für alle beim anschalten des Rechners angeschlossenen Hotplug-Geräte auch ein hotplug-event ausgelöst wird, sonst müsste man die erst abmachen und wieder anstecken (z.B. usbsticks).

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Earthwings

 */etc/init.d/hotplug wrote:*   

> # nothing here anymore. Please use the coldplug package if you really want to
> 
> # load modules for devices that are discovered by your kernel before init runs.
> 
> #
> ...

 

Zur Komplettierung der Verwirrung wäre da noch  *http://kerneltrap.org/mailarchive/1/message/20856/thread wrote:*   

> I'd like to announce, yet-another-hotplug based userspace project:
> 
> linux-ng.  This collection of code replaces the existing linux-hotplug
> 
> package with very tiny, compiled executable programs, instead of the
> ...

 

----------

## Blackfankie

ho,

```

Coldplug braucht man, damit für alle beim anschalten des Rechners angeschlossenen Hotplug-Geräte auch ein hotplug-event ausgelöst wird, sonst müsste man die erst abmachen und wieder anstecken (z.B. usbsticks).

```

Ich dachte das macht der Kernel wenn eben der Hotplug Support mit drinn ist. Also das er ein event aus löst wenn jemand ein Device an ein Port Stöpselt

Und die events verfollgt das Hotplug Script dann und reagiert drauf dementsprechend.

 Aber vermutlich löst der Kernel keine events aus wenn das Device schon beim Kernel Botten im Port steckt.

 Dann währe natürlich die Frage warum das der Kernel  nicht macht? Weill dann könnte man sich ja das Coldplug Script,  schon mal sparen  :Wink: 

Weil die events kann der Kernel ja wenn das Geräte werend des betriebs an und aus gesteckt wird.

Und für was ist jetzt das Modul hw_random?

MFG

Blackfankie

----------

## TheCurse

Hotplugevent wird ja ausgelöst, die init läuft aber noch nicht, es wird also nicht verarbeitet. Da kommt dann coldplug ins spiel.

udev basiert auf hotplug, d.h. man benötigt hotplug für udev, es braucht aber nicht in den runlevel. linux-ng soll hotplug ersetzen durch optimierte C++ Programme, die natürlich schneller sind als ein bash-script wie hotplug.

Hoffe, ich konnte die verwirrung etwas lösen.

Mit hw_random, kA...

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Blackfankie

hi,

Also das Hotplugevent wird ja ( denke ich mal ) in eine Datei geschriben ( vermutlich mal in die /var/log/messages ). Davon list das dann das coldplug aus.

das kann natürlich nicht in Echtzeit erfollgen weil ja init erst nach denn Kernel drann kommt.

Aber das könnte doch dann eigentlich auch das Hotplug übernemmen?

Welches Script das macht ist doch eigentlich egal

MFG

Blackfankie

----------

## TheCurse

Hat ja früher auch das Hotplugscript übernommen, wurde dann aber ganz bewußt ausgelagert. Ist ne prinzipielle Sache, da Hotplug ja eigentlich nur für Hotplugevents da sein sollte, also wenn ein Gerät angesteckt wird, nicht aber dafür sorgen soll, dass alle angesteckten Geräte versorgt werden.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Blackfankie

ho,

soweit schon mal danke  :Wink: 

Jetzt wehr da noch das Modul:

hw_random?

P.S.

Ich weis es ist nicht leicht mit mir, aber ich bin willig  :Wink: 

MFG

Blackfankie

----------

## ossi

 *Blackfankie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weis es ist nicht leicht mit mir, aber ich bin willig 
> 
> MFG
> ...

 

nicht wirklich, weil 

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla%3Ade-DE%3Aunofficial&q=hw_random&btnG=Suche&meta=lr%3Dlang_de sollte dir helfen

----------

## Neo_0815

 *Blackfankie wrote:*   

> ho,
> 
> soweit schon mal danke 
> 
> Jetzt wehr da noch das Modul:
> ...

 

Ist doch klar, Hardware Random Number Generator .... du hast einen integrierten Zufallszahlengenerator, schätze dich glücklich.

MfG

----------

## Blackfankie

ah,

```

st doch klar, Hardware Random Number Generator .... du hast einen integrierten Zufallszahlengenerator, schätze dich glücklich. 

```

ach... und für was soll der gut sein?

MFG

Blackfankie

----------

## TheCurse

Der kann zufällige Zahlen erzeugen (wie der Name schon sagt), was sonst softwaretechnisch gemacht werden müsste. Musst nur die Unterstützung im Kernel aktivieren.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Blackfankie

*lol*

[...]

< > Support for user-space parallel port device drivers

< > Texas Instruments parallel link cable support

IPMI  --->

Watchdog Cards  --->

<M> Intel/AMD/VIA HW Random Number Generator support

Ein Pseudozufallsgenerator, der aber nur mit bestimmter Hardware verfügbar ist, und wird über /dev/urandom angesprochen 

[...]

Ist nur die Frage ob man Leuten wie Intel vertrauen sollte, in Punkto Zufallszahlen  :Wink: 

MFG

Blackfankie

----------

## ossi

kurzer querverweis zur festigung des lehrstoffes  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-308639.html

----------

## Blackfankie

soa

Danke an alle!

...machma mal denn Deckel drauf  :Wink: 

SOLVED/GELÖST

MFG

Blackfankie

----------

